# What kibble do you feed YOUR pit?



## NYBlueNose (Apr 22, 2012)

What kibble do you feed YOUR pit?


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Your answers aren't going to be any different than here; http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/44677-what-do-you-feed.html

We have countless threads asking the same thing, but to answer your question i feed raw several months out of the year and Orijen kibble most of the year..

Went off Orijen for several months and fed Instinct, went back to Orijen about a month or so ago.


----------



## NYBlueNose (Apr 22, 2012)

I feed mine Evo Turkey & Chicken but I also cook a sweet potato mixture that she gets afterward. I think I might be looking for a new food though.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Ecko is fed PMR, but Chili eats Acana.


----------



## NYBlueNose (Apr 22, 2012)

which acana? i had mine on pacifica and all the sudden she just stopped eating it. loved it at first though


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

im currently feeding TotW high prairie. but when he's done with this bag im getting Acana. not sure which one though.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

During hunting season Raw (mostly deer) and off season it's Acana, Orijen and sometimes Instinct.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

NYBlueNose said:


> which acana? i had mine on pacifica and all the sudden she just stopped eating it. loved it at first though


She's eating the Pacifica, but I add warm water in the mornings, and a tblspn of Evangers and warm water in the evening. She doesn't drink enough water for a kibble fed dog. She's all of 7 lbs, so by switching up the canned food in the evenings, I'm kinda changing it up for her. I plan on trying to transition her to raw after this bag. 
In my experience, some dogs just prefer variety. Chili is one of them.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

EckoMac said:


> She's eating the Pacifica, but I add warm water in the mornings, and a tblspn of Evangers and warm water in the evening. She doesn't drink enough water for a kibble fed dog. She's all of 7 lbs, so by switching up the canned food in the evenings, I'm kinda changing it up for her. I plan on trying to transition her to raw after this bag.
> In my experience, some dogs just prefer variety. Chili is one of them.


I agree on the variety some just like it. All mine do i have to switch it up every two weeks when I go get my TOTW one time it will Be high prairie another wetland right now their on the sierra mountain. i know I know sometimes its different protein but, keeps my dogs happy and they seem to keep weight better.


----------



## NYBlueNose (Apr 22, 2012)

I'm going to be switching her up once in a while too, just haven't yet. She's only 13 months old, this is her 3rd (30 lb) bag of Evo and they last over a month each. I definitely want to start mixing a small amount of the Evo Red Meat into her food though. I love Acana, it's a phenomenal company so when I rotate her, it will most likely be with that. I have heard however, that some of the new Wellness and Innova foods are incredible. Some are upwards of 38% protein as well.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Acana , but looking to change soon due to a new job where I get discounts on dog food { unfotunately they don't carry Acana  }

I would HIGHLY recommend Acana and Orijen though , I loved the results I see in my dogs on this food. We tried Kirklands brand and I was so Unimpressed with results, I saw the change in there coats and stools and won't go back to it.


----------



## catchrcall (Jul 8, 2012)

Some locally made stuff called Perfect Balance


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

Blue Buffalo fish and sweet potato. With raw veggies as treats.


----------



## NYBlueNose (Apr 22, 2012)

I personally think that the salmon and sweet potato is the best of all of the Blue foods (excluding Wilderness of course).

I'd like to try some of the newer foods that Acana has made, I loved their other stuff.


----------



## cgEvan (Jul 26, 2012)

We've changed Two's food quite a few times, but at the moment he is on Blue large breed puppy. It may just be how he's been growing, but it seems like he's more in shape with this. He inhales it, so it's either good or he's always hungry. Sometimes he'll get a raw egg in it.

Haven't put much thought into what he'll get as an adult since it's a ways off.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

cgEvan said:


> We've changed Two's food quite a few times, but at the moment he is on Blue large breed puppy. It may just be how he's been growing, but it seems like he's more in shape with this. He inhales it, so it's either good or he's always hungry. Sometimes he'll get a raw egg in it.
> 
> Haven't put much thought into what he'll get as an adult since it's a ways off.


FYI... this breed is not a large breed. Large breed refers to bone mass. Like dane, mastiff, rottie...


----------



## NYBlueNose (Apr 22, 2012)

agreed, i made the same mistake for a short period of time because an employee in the local store told me that pits are large breed dogs, they are definitely medium though


----------



## cgEvan (Jul 26, 2012)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> FYI... this breed is not a large breed. Large breed refers to bone mass. Like dane, mastiff, rottie...





NYBlueNose said:


> agreed, i made the same mistake for a short period of time because an employee in the local store told me that pits are large breed dogs, they are definitely medium though


I guess I should have specified that he's not APBT as far as we're aware. Just a bulldog of some sort, so that's what we were suggested as well. I'll look into a different food, though. I'm sure he wouldn't mind a change up


----------

